# Whitsundays Yacht Finders Fee



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am the owner of a 1999 Dufour 35 Classic that is on charter in the Whitsundays area of the Great Barrier Reef, Queensland, Australia. Due to having difficulties servicing the 100% financing I have on the purchase, I would like to sell it! I have advertised the boat on an Australian boat sales site (www.boatpoint.com.au) and here on Sailnet (boat sale reference 7872) but neither has generated any responses.

It occurred to me that because of the weak Australian dollar compared to the US dollar ($US1 = $AUD 1.92), I may find a buyer in the US who would like to own a profitable investment in Australia (2000 profit 28%, ROI 8%) while spending up to 4 weeks a year sailing on their own yacht in arguably one of the best tropical cruising locations on the planet.

I have been told by a friend that a high proportion of yachts sold in the US occur through Florida yacht brokers. So, I have been attempting to find a Florida broker who might be prepared to help me find a buyer for a “finders fee”. Unfortunately, there are so many brokers I have been unable to identify one (or a few) who might be prepared to spend time on finding a buyer for a sailing charter yacht on the other side of the world. I tried contacting the Florida Yacht Brokers Association to recommend someone but they don’t answer their phone or e-mail.

Can anyone put me on to a broker who might be interested in helping for a finders fee of 1% rather than full brokerage? Because I will have to handle all financial and legal matters, I don’t think full brokerage is justified.

In fact, I am prepared to pay the 1% finders fee to ANYONE (individual or broker) who puts me in touch with someone who eventually buys the boat. If you wish to claim the finders fee you will need to have e-mailed me with the potential buyer’s name and contact details BEFORE I hear about that person from anywhere else.

Ian Morphett, Sydney, Australia
[email protected] 
Home Phone: 61-2-9428 4959
Fax: 61-2-9428 4953
Mobile/Cell Phone: 61-410 536 556


----------

